# Is there anyway to run Visual Studio 6 on Windows Vista?



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Friends,

I am using vista for last 1 month with no problems after updating from Windows update. Most of my programs runs fine and i am loving the responsiveness of Vista Basic UI. But I need to dual boot into XP for running Visual Basic 6. Just for that i have to waste about 2.5 GB of my precious space on XP. I have only a 40 GB drive in my laptop and i just upgraded my RAM to 1.24 GB, so i am not in a mood for a hdd update.

Do anybody knows of some way to run Visual Basic 6 with ADO on Vista? I need it coz i have to do some student projets which are not allowed in .NET. Otherwise, i use Visual Studio 2005.

Please Help!


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 3, 2007)

*The Visual Basic 6.0 IDE and SP6 (service pack 6) setup needs to be run with UAC on, with the local user running as Admin, running with elevated privileges (right click on the setup exe and select “Run As Administrator…”*

*Visual Basic 6.0 applications need to be run under the same security/runtime settings (UAC/Admin/Elevated). *

*Are you running the SP6 install under these settings?*

*Most users doesn't verify whether UAC is turned on,first turn it on and follow these steps i got it*


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 3, 2007)

I have UAC turned on. I'm trying to run setup as admin now.

Yes, It ran. But i have to run acmboot.exe to run it. Setup.exe is skipping VB installation and going straight to install other client software.


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 3, 2007)

any error msg is displaying saying that acmboot.exe is damaged,any how try this :

1. make a copy of your installation cd in your hard drive
2. make a copy of the setup/VS98ENT.STF and name it acmsetup.STF
3. copy entire content of setup/ to previous folder (the one that has acmboot.exe file)
4. modify acmsetup.stf with acost.exe as you require and save it.
5. run acmsetup.exe instead of setup (the one that's on the same path as acmboot.exe)


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 3, 2007)

But setup is not completing. When the setup is registering files message comes, it is giving error that iviewrs.dll failed to register itself. Also, i have SP6 as a seprate download. I want to run first the original setup and then SP6. Is it possible? Any other way around?

For the benifit of others, I would like to document the full process of installing Visual Studio 6 on Vista.

Note:  First thing to note is that Visual Basic 6 and Visual FoxPro 6 are the only components of VS 6 that are supported on Vista. For Visual C++ 6 and Visual Interdev 6, Use the Visual C++ 2005 and Visual Web Developer features of Visual Studio 2005 or 2008.

1. Right click the file setup.exe in root of Visual Basic 6 CD and choose "Run as administrator.

2. Setup will run the java virtual machine setup and restart windows.

3. After returning, setup may not un automatically. In that case run it again as in step 1.

4. Go through the first few pages as usual.

5. On the last setup page just before installation begins, setup it asks for installation folder. click custom.

6. First click 'Select All'. Now uncheck
    a) Visual C++ 6
    b) Visual Interdev 6
    c) Under Tools, Uncheck VC Error Lookup, Self installing EXE Redistributable File, OLE/COM Object Viewer, WIN32 SDK Tools, MFC Trace Utilities.
       Out of these, only OLE/COM Object Viewer is important, its incompatible with the new Visual Studio 2005 Tools. So it will give you problem if
       You are installing both VS 6 and VS 2005.

 7. Continue installating. Setup will complete and restart system. Congrats!


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 3, 2007)

i didn't get you you had seperate sp6 not combo,did you tried to install in compatability mode,ok did you tried visual studio6 on sp5

any how do you had visual studio5 with service pack 1 then no problem for vista


----------

